# leaking water tank



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

We have several of the 300 gallon IBC totes and one has sprung a leak. We haven't pulled it out yet to see where the leak is. It's been to darn hot. How and can they be repaired? I've seen "repair kits" that have a puddy type materials but do they work?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Get some Flex Seal, it comes as a spray or as a paint on liquid. It really works well, I've sealed a leak in a Pipe, and repaired a leaky Roof with it. I plan to keep several spray cans, and some of the paint on liquid in my stores. It's very useful stuff.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

camo2460 said:


> Get some Flex Seal, it comes as a spray or as a paint on liquid. It really works well, I've sealed a leak in a Pipe, and repaired a leaky Roof with it. I plan to keep several spray cans, and some of the paint on liquid in my stores. It's very useful stuff.


That stuff actually works? Is it food safe? These tanks store water for when the power is out, normally just for the animals but for us during emergencies.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Typically you spray it on the outside so any contact with the water in minimal.

Why is it leaking? Punctured? These are plastic and will deteriorate if left in the sun. If this is a crack from sun damage then this is just the first. You might try putting a liner in it. A heavy visqueen should work but you won't be able to use the valve. 

Where is the leak? The bottom is going to be harder to repair than a leak higher up due to the pressure.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I hate plastic, but we have used a lot around the farm over the years. I bought a plastic "welder" years ago and it has saved a few expensive tanks and a couple other items. It is essentially a hot glue gun but instead of glue it uses plastic and you melt the item you are mending with the tip as well (like welding). I picked it up locally and it had more than one type of plastic, one of which was identical to the tank. I did a quick search online and they are readily available and often cheap, but can't speak for any particular model and/or whether it is worth it for one repair.

https://www.amazon.com/Chicago-Electric-Welding-Systems-Plastic/dp/B006ZBCCKO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1468682489&sr=8-1&keywords=plastic+welding+electric+repair


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

The tank is kept in the garage. I don't know why/where it's leaking yet. It's been to hot and miserable to pull it out and look. Yesterday it was up to 106 with a heat index of 111. It dropped 10 degrees when the sand storm started up but didn't cool down until well after dark.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

cowboyhermit said:


> I hate plastic, but we have used a lot around the farm over the years. I bought a plastic "welder" years ago and it has saved a few expensive tanks and a couple other items. It is essentially a hot glue gun but instead of glue it uses plastic and you melt the item you are mending with the tip as well (like welding). I picked it up locally and it had more than one type of plastic, one of which was identical to the tank. I did a quick search online and they are readily available and often cheap, but can't speak for any particular model and/or whether it is worth it for one repair.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Chicago-Electric-Welding-Systems-Plastic/dp/B006ZBCCKO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1468682489&sr=8-1&keywords=plastic+welding+electric+repair


That's interesting. I'll have to look into those. Thanks.


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

terri9630 said:


> That's interesting. I'll have to look into hose. Thanks.


We use those at work all the time to mount items in the HDPE cabinets we build chemical distribution systems into. The mounts are strong, solid and long-lasting.

You can buy HDPE sheets, weld them together and create all sorts of storage containers. The sheets can be cut, routed and shaped just like wood and HDPE is FDA approved for food storage. Imagine creating custom food-storage bins in any size you can imagine.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Make sure you have the right polyethylene repair kit because many of the plastic repair kits are loaded with contaminants that will seep into the water .The same tools that cowboyhermit show I have and is a great tool. Maybe you can try this also.
http://mrstickys.com/poly-tank-repair-kit-manual-mix/


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

terri9630 said:


> That stuff actually works? Is it food safe? These tanks store water for when the power is out, normally just for the animals but for us during emergencies.


Yep it really does work. As far as being Food safe, it's basically just Liquid Rubber, I wouldn't line the inside of the Tank with it but a small amount to seal a leak should be safe after it is dry. I would do it, but that's just me, you do as you think best.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

camo2460 said:


> Yep it really does work. As far as being Food safe, it's basically just Liquid Rubber, I wouldn't line the inside of the Tank with it but a small amount to seal a leak should be safe after it is dry. I would do it, but that's just me, you do as you think best.


That's good to know. Thanks.


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

camo2460 said:


> Yep it really does work. As far as being Food safe, it's basically just Liquid Rubber, I wouldn't line the inside of the Tank with it but a small amount to seal a leak should be safe after it is dry. I would do it, but that's just me, you do as you think best.





terri9630 said:


> That's good to know. Thanks.


You get the proper 'welding rods', they're also HDPE - not rubber. So the repair is just as safe as if the hole or crack never happened.


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

Here's a link to the HDPE welding rods from Seelye - which are FDA approved for repairs to HDPE tanks/bins. This is the same stuff they use to build/seal the tanks they sell.

http://catalog.seelyeinc-orl.com/vi...s/high-density-polyethylene-hdpe-welding-rods


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

OutInTheWoods said:


> Here's a link to the HDPE welding rods from Seelye - which are FDA approved for repairs to HDPE tanks/bins. This is the same stuff they use to build/seal the tanks they sell.
> 
> http://catalog.seelyeinc-orl.com/vi...s/high-density-polyethylene-hdpe-welding-rods


Thank you! That should do it.


----------

